
Tell HN: EBay offer mechanism is insecure - eveningcoffee
eBay allows sellers to provide an offer mechanism for the buyers. Exchanges between them are also communicated over email.<p>I noticed today that accepting offer redirects to a insecure http:&#x2F;&#x2F;offer.ebay.de where I was able to accept the offer.
======
DrScump
eBay is not known for their attention to security.

[https://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/22/technology/ebay-
reports-a...](https://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/22/technology/ebay-reports-
attack-on-its-computer-network.html)

[https://www.cnet.com/news/ebay-hacked-requests-all-users-
cha...](https://www.cnet.com/news/ebay-hacked-requests-all-users-change-
passwords/)

[https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/ebay-hacked-again-
bbc-r...](https://www.consumeraffairs.com/news/ebay-hacked-again-bbc-reports-
hijacked-seller-accounts-092314.html)

That said, I wonder whether that particular exposure is limited to eBay
Germany or is paralleled worldwide.

